# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design > [SOLVED] 8-bit art on Ubuntu

## Spike the Dingo

What would be the best way to go about making 8-bit art on Ubuntu?
By "8-bit art" I mean something along the lines of:

or 

I'm much better with the GIMP, and am able to get a similar pixel effect from photos simply by scaling without interpolation. But in this case I'm starting from scratch, and I'm thinking that Inkscape may be the best bet...? But, I'm not sure, I really don't have much experience with Inkscape. Anyone have any ideas, guides or pointers?
Thanks!

----------


## Merk42

You could draw every pixel with a pencil tool on the smallest scale setting in GIMP. Once you have your artwork how you want, you can scale it up with no interpolation to get it the size you want.

----------


## Ioky

Gimp would totally do. So - Call 8 bit. It is pretty much a very low resolution image enlarge really big. You can search for the actual resolution limit in the 8 bit system. I think more or less they are with in 16 X 16. 256 pixel in total. Just use Gimp and color each one. There are also some next icon maker in Linux. you can use that as well. Those

----------


## antenna

GIMP would work (see this page for a few tips in setting it up for pixel art (essentially what you are wanting)).

GrafX2 in the repositories is also good and a bit more specialised for this kind of thing.

Inkscape is for vectors and would likely not suit what you want to do.

----------


## Spike the Dingo

I've started to play around with this and that. You're suggestions have been very helpful!  :Very Happy:  GrafX2 is just what I've been looking for.

----------


## kmrs75

inkscape would work to - we use that all the time

----------


## Pithikos

> inkscape would work to - we use that all the time


How would Inkscape work in doing bitmaps?  :Confused:

----------


## sisco311

Necromancy.



Thread Closed.

----------

